# Citadel Scenery Painting Pack



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Citadel Scenery Painting Pack
The Scenery Painting Pack contains everything you need to paint and flock your Gameboard
This set contains one 400ml tub of brown paint, one 40ml pot of ochre paint, one 200g bag of Scorched Grass, one 25g bag of Grass, one 118 ml tub of PVA glue and one 2" scenery brush.


Availability: This item is available for pre-order now and will be released on the 29th November.
Part Code: 99179999009
all this for 25 pounds.



i think it has potential, specially the big paint pots.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's great that they're at least supplying bulk quantities of flock and static grass for this purpose, as the prices they normally sell the stuff at are slightly insane. You still can come out way cheaper if you go to the hardware store and get them to mix up some acryllic paint in the quantities you need, buy some Woodland Scenics flock and grass, and work from there. 

I wish the game board was a bit cheaper. Our store got one for something like twenty-five bucks as a partner-level store with GW, but they're normally something like $175 usd. A shame, really, because it does add a lot to the game.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i agree with the prices, i mean i pick up tester pots for free and theres plenty of sand around


----------



## gdog (Jun 19, 2008)

looks like some good stuff. 
Dirty-dog are avatars, names and location are very similar. Weird?


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

can get all the same stuff in bigger quantities and better quality from most art stores for about 10 bucks


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think that this pack goes well with the new modular board; quite tempting really


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It does look a little more expensive than you can get elseware, but I think you paying for convenience.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I wish the game board was a bit cheaper. Our store got one for something like twenty-five bucks as a partner-level store with GW, but they're normally something like $175 usd. A shame, really, because it does add a lot to the game.


They had one of the new modular boards setup in our local GW last night. It is a gorgeous board! But the price point is staggering! $250.00ca is way out there.:ireful2:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant see GW selling many at the price they are asking, I wonder if its going to be a permanent item or if its just for xmas ? they tend to bulk up on expensive one off items at this time of year, like the cases and army sets and they go away in the new year.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its a rip off period, but so is half of the speciality items they carry.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

A lot of rip-off aimed squarely at those kids whos parents don't know any better. It'll either sell badly or very well.


----------

